# Peppermint throw finished



## Deeceer (Nov 17, 2013)

Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

This is jaw-dropping gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome I love the 3D affect it has and it looks good enough to eat... :lol: You did a great job on it...


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Your throw is wonderful! So cheerful! Great work!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Goodness me what a mammoth task beautifully executed .


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Deeceer said:


> Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


This is stunningly Beautiful! A real work if art! .... Well done x


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is brilliant!


----------



## Pugsrgreat (Nov 30, 2012)

Really nice. Makes me want a mint.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your throw is just gorgeous!!!
So many motifs, it must have taken quite some hours to finish!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT !!!

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wow--it really looks like peppermints!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Really really really impressive. I wonder if I have any pepper mints in the house?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely. If he doesn't like it I will send my address to you.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

WOAH!! I want to sing jingle bells and go caroling on a hay ride!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Ill send you my address in the hope he dislikes it!

really stunning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I used to love those mints but am now allergic to them. Go figure!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrific...so unique..simply amazing. He will love it!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is amazing. Love the pattern. &#128515;


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

That is so amazing. He is going to love it. I had to show my husband(something I don't usually do), he said wow, that is really nice. You should be so proud to give such a gift. Again wow


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

That is so amazing. He is going to love it. I had to show my husband(something I don't usually do), he said wow, that is really nice. You should be so proud to give such a gift. Again wow


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

THAT is incredible! Never seen one like it! Your brother will surely love it!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so pretty!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG!! That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

That is amazing. What wonderful work.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow-super !!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow !!! It's gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that. It is great. How could he not love it!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the throw! Very different.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

That is so nice and I
I'm sure your brother will love it. With me an inner ear problems, it made my eye's go phooey . but I can't stop looking at it. Lot of work into it, bravo.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, lots of work there. :thumbup:


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so impressed. You are very talented. I would have a hard time parting with that work of art!!!!!
Good job.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

That's the most unusual pattern I've ever seen! Wonderful job of knitting and also design. :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So pretty ! &#9829;


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Looks good enough to eat. Can smell the peppermint from here.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, very stunning. Your brother will love it.


----------



## davislady (Mar 23, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Totally love it! Well done


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Betsy's World said:


> This is jaw-dropping gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thoroughly agree absolutely gorgeous

Di


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it and know he will too. Beautiful


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beauty


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beauty


----------



## KnittingGram (Dec 29, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks good enough to eat! Beautiful!!!


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

i love it too


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

agnificent throw,absolutely beautiful work and colours.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, my gracious. That is stunning. Well done.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Omg I'm so jealous you are so talented


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Impressive. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous.


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

Somebody else has found "The Crochet Crowd". Turned out great.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

That is brilliant. It would look good in any colour combination. Well done.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## peacelilly2 (Mar 29, 2013)

An amazing masterpiece!!Love it!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful and it does remind me so much of the Starlites candy. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

You are very talented


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is brilliant!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful! My friend lives on these peppermints. I should make her one! Nicely done. It's eye candy! :-D


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you did real good on this one


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow!! Just beautiful.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!! like to see his face when he gets it


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazingly beautiful. Wow!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy WOW. that is stunning!


----------



## nickijake (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG Absolutely stunning. Love it


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Funny. I just bought a bag of those mints to feed some horses we were visiting. Had to sneak a few for myself. What a great fun throw.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

beautifull and so unusual.i love it


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty and different.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow i love it how long did it take it is beautiful


----------



## Dfern (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful, you did a great job


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just awesome. You can be very proud!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's wonderful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Oh, my!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

double post, sorry


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

error


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

That is beautiful!!! He's gotta love it.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW! That is just fantastic.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Fantastic job!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

How gorgeous!!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW! That is really bright and cheerful and BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

WOW is all I can say! Beautiful.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work! Your brother will be thrilled when he receives this beautiful throw!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's awesome!! Love it!


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

A lady in my knitting group is also making this pattern. Yours is lovely.


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Your brother will love it!!! This is a great work!!! I love it and you knit it so well!!!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

This is just awesome! LOVE it! My husband loves those peppermints. Maybe I should make him one


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, it looks delicious!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

when i read the description line before opening the pic i thought it would just be a red and white striped afghan. . . WOW, that is stunning. . .great job!!!!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

That turned out AMAZING!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That is truly gorgeous


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very unique. Love it.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this! Must of had alot of ends to weave in but well worth it.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful and yummy.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Deeceer said:


> Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


If he does not like it I could send you my address I love it. LOL

I'm sure he will treasure it for ever.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a fantastic throw! You are a wonderful sister to put so much time and work into this gift. I'm sure your brother will LOVE it. Although it can be used year round, it would look especially lovely draped over the back of a chair or sofa for the holidays.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that looks very complicated to me. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! that is gorgeous and really does look like the candy! I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

ohhhh it looks good enough to eat! LOVE it!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW, can I have one please!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! he should love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love this!

Hazel


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonderful knitting! Maybe I could use this to control my sweet tooth  

ps. Red Heart has some of the most beautiful free patterns for throws that I have seen.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm sick and tired of using the words "beautiful" and "amazing" but what other words are there to describe this amazing (yes, I said it again) piece of work. OM goodness if I saw this at a craft fair I would find it very difficult not to bring it home with me. It's beautiful and I love it.


----------



## Bendy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Deeceer,
I'm so glad you liked the pattern. It was a fun design to create. I consumed lots of peppermints in the process. Power of suggestion I guess 
If you can, wrap up a few mints to go with the afghan, he will be craving them 
Bendy
http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW4392.pdf


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

That looks yummy enough to eat! love it


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Really. Beautiful and fabulous, wish I could crochet, thank you for the pits and god bless Roshni from India


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Cannot take my. Eyes off this beautiful peppermint pattern throw, any chances of this pattern in knit version, would be grateful. Roshni from India


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic work ! What a wonderful gift !


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

VERY pretty!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Deeceer said:


> Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


He better like it!!!! that was a lot of work...so pretty and cheerful. I would be happy to take it if it's not his thing!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

That is so unique..and absolutely beautiful.. Great job!!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow!! A masterpiece...looks good enough to eat.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Wow, so wonderfully done and so beautiful.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Deeceer said:


> Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


Oh my goodness!! Your Starlite Mint afghan is just so gorgeous!! I absolutely love it!! Your brother is going to love his afghan.
I am with your brother...I too love Starlite mints. Keeps my throat from being so dry as I work with kids all day.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I am sure, he will love it. Beautifuly done!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I never would have thought it could be that gorgeous, and actually classy-looking. You've done a great job!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

it just pops out at you-dramatic and very good looking.


----------



## smokey2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

IMPRESSIVE INDEED.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

That's cute...now if it were scented yarn! My hubby loves starlite mints too... very good job!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome work! Looks just like the candies!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh,my! That is gorgous! Great for someone with a sweet tooth, or not! You did an excellent job on this project.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome! I bet he's gonna go crazy over it! Great work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Now this is Just Too Cute for words!!! Love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow!! Love it!!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I love it and it makes it look like Christmas.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh that afghan is soo pretty. Makes me almost want to learn to crochet.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! That is just incredible! Your brother will LOVE it.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

You did a fantastic joy, just beautiful. I watched the video on this one but gave it a pass. I just don't have the patience right now. I am sure it will be treasured by your brother.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but I think it would be hard on the eyes.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Love that!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning but must admit after staring a few moments it makes me dizzy. LOL!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Deeceer said:


> Made this for my brother, hope he likes it. He loves the starlite peppermints, so had to try this pattern out. Red Heart yarn pattern.


OMG!!! I LOVE IT!!! I saw this pattern and want to make one but didn't have the time yet. Now I see this and wish I made it sooner! Maybe in December.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

That is really cool. You did an excellent job. I'm sure your brother is going to love it.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Now this is Just Too Cute for words!!! Love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Amazing, clever, beautifully done and if he doesn't love it - You may have to find another brother, eh?


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

That is fantastic!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty and a lot of work.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW! That is impressive!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is spectacular! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How nice!!!! He should love it....great job.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I 'unwatched' this thread because my 'to do' list is long enough. But I just looked at it again. It's too beautiful to not have it on my list. Lol! So I downloaded the pattern.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! Judging from all the pages of comments, we all love your blanket. What a gem, or should I say mint!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, very effective, beautiful work


----------



## Judithagnes (Mar 2, 2013)

It's stunning, love it!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Never sen anything like this,it is truly a work of art.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Betsy's World said:


> This is jaw-dropping gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. Love it!! Wouldn't this be perfect lying on the couch during the Christmas holiday's?


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

Amazing work


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Incredible very beautiful


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it! Would be perfect to have out for Santa along with his plate of cookies and glass of milk on Christmas Eve!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful! Minty!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Love love love! Very impressive


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just showed this to my hubby. He really liked it too. He said you could use green on the little squares or maybe gold or silver.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

It look delicious, love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So beautiful! I love it.


----------



## marcoll (Mar 22, 2012)

I do not like the word but this is AWESOME !!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

it's beautiful.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, it's just wonderful.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very cute


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## panddgon (May 8, 2011)

Wow! Great job! I've had my eye on this pattern for a few months now. I've just started my second circle. There's a great video on YouTube! You've inspired me to keep going!!


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Unbelievably sweet! Couldn't help myself. :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, that is just fantastic!!!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

That's an absolutely fabulous afghan! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful. Really looks like peppermints.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Stunning! You did beautiful work.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

He is going to love it! If he doesn't...I do!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

That's amazing! Great pattern and wonderful work! A masterpiece for sure!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

That is so great! I've seen pictures of it, but seeing yours really brings it out. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am awe-struck!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning! I love this quilt. You did a fabulous job.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

Betsy's World said:


> This is jaw-dropping gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooooo, yummy


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. lucky guy


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Totally lovely, it makes you feel happy! Thanks for sharing your lovely work. I must admit it has inspired me to get started on some throws for Christmas.


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

frankie2963 said:


> Awesome I love the 3D affect it has and it looks good enough to eat... :lol: You did a great job on it...


You spoke for me!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!!! Impressive! Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## Love2KnitCro (Aug 22, 2014)

This is absolutely awsome :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous !! Would you like to adopt me???!?!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Delightful!....He'll love it!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Deeceer- Your brother is a VERY lucky fella! I love your afghan! It is so beautiful, the colors are wonderful, and your work exquisite!
Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Only one word......SWEET. Love it.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

WOW - that is amazing. What wonderful work. Well done!!!! Where did you find the pattern or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> This is jaw-dropping gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!!!


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern and was it hard to do ?


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

I dont even know what to say!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderly Fun  Great Work :thumbup:


----------



## Anne Patton (Mar 5, 2013)

I love it. What a great job. This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Anne Patton (Mar 5, 2013)

I love it. What a great job. This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Wowee. Beautiful work.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I love it! Never been fond of peppermints, but this ias gorgeous knitting.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!! I'll send you my address ha ha

Pam


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful, I hope your brother appreciates it, but if he doesn't like it there will be lots of others who will.
You deserve gold stars for your work, well done, a wonderful gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deeceer (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you for the vote of approval. The pattern is from the Red Heart yarn site, Redheart.com. It aired in July of this year, called "Peppermint throw". It was a pattern that came with a video tutorial. I saw it and watched the video and knew I had to make it. I printed out the directions and was totally lost.. But the tutorial kept running, and that is what saved me. It took about a month or more as I still work outside the home. But once you get it it goes pretty quickly. 
I hope to get it off today in the mail, my brother lives in Fl, I live in CO. 
Thank you again for the accolades.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous! He will surely love it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks good enough to eat! Great job


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohhhhh my GOSH!!!! I luv that


----------

